# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  تحصیل همزمان در دو رشته

## JavADiiI74

سلام دوستان
دوستم گف از دوستام بپرسم این سوالو!!!!
لطفا اگه جوابشو میدونید دریغ نکنید!!!! :Yahoo (8): 
دوستم الان کارشناسیه و شبانه..............به رشتش علاقه نداره........میتونه رشته دیگه ای رو همزمان بخوووووووووووونه؟؟؟؟ مثلا کاردانی یا کارشناسی؟؟ پیام نور یا آزاد؟؟ کلا باید چکار کنه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (5):

----------


## JavADiiI74

:Yahoo (21):

----------


## Maximus

فک کنم بشه

----------


## Janvaljan

اره میشه ولی رشته دومو فقط تو پیام نور میتونه بخونه ، نه دولتی و نه ازادو نه سایر موسسات.
حتماً امسال کنکور سراسری ثبت نام کنه و گزینه علاقه مندی به پیام نور رو هم بزنه و کنکور بده تا  پیام نور مجاز بشه.

شاید از همین ترم بهمن هم بشه. بهتره یه سر بره از اداره ثبت نام دانشگاه پیام نور بپرسه.

----------

